# Veterans Day



## Queen Mum (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you know a veteran of the Armed services.  Go tell a veteran how much you appreciate what they gave for your freedoms.  There are a heck of a lot of veterans around and they deserve our gratitude.  Don't just do it today, do it every time you see them.  

Remember, serving our country is a big deal.  Coast Guard, Army, Navy, Airforce, National Guard, Marines.   (I'm leaving someone out aren't I?)  It takes a lot of hard work and dedication for very little pay.

AND while you are at it, drop by the VA Hospital and a homeless shelter.  You will find a lot of veterans in both of those places.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 11, 2012)

Fantastic post Queen. Thank you to all the Veterans out there.


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 11, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Fantastic post Queen. Thank you to all the Veterans out there.


x2


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2012)

X 3 !!!!  As a stepmom to a Special Operations Navy...specializing in IEDs...he is not a veteran yet...pray he will survive these missions in the Persian Gulf and be a veteran one day!  Our Church did a super great special sermon today honouring the Vets in our congregation and all in the world!  

Sending huge thanks to all military...past, present, and future!!!!!  I'm Canadian and today is Remembrance Day where we honour and thank all who serve and have served and future service people.  We will never forget and we honour you today and every day of the year!!!!

Excellent post Queen Mum!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 12, 2012)

Good post Queen Mum! My dad was a veteran of WWII. My brother is a veteran of Vietnam. My nephew is now an Army Ranger and goes to Iraq and Afghanistan regularly. Veterans deserve so much recognition for what they do for our country.


----------

